# Windows 10 sur iMac - problème casque/micro



## vladdddd23 (25 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai donc installé windows 10 sur mon iMac retina 5K (2015) via bootcamp

J'ai acheté un casque avec deux connectiques, son et micro (un vert et un rose)

Le iMac ne possédant qu'un port casque j'ai donc acheté un adaptateur jack de façon à relier les deux cables en un

Mon casque et mon micro fonctionnent bien sur mac osx mais pas sur windows 10

J'ai eu beau cherché la solution et tout essayé dans les périphériques de windows, il n'y a que le micro interne du iMac qui marche et non celui de mon casque

Windows 10 ne reconnait pas mon micro visiblement

L'audio marche mais pas le micro

Auriez-vous une solution?

Merci


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir.
Créer un fil sur Windows sur iMac dans un forum où l'on parle UNIX/Linux, il y a visiblement une erreur 
Je déplace donc dans le bon forum.


----------

